# Gucci & Miu Miu 2014 Year of the Horse



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)




----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

HAPPY NEW YEAR TO YOU TOO! My neighbor is Korean and on New Years day last week brought me over a HUGE plate of traditional foods....Yummy!


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

Yes we had a huge dinner/party at my hubby's restaurant with 50 people. Of course Gucci and Miu Miu were there too. Everyone woooooo and awwwww over them and everyone wanted to hold them. They had a busy night. Lol


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Forgot to ask..........when is your daughter due? You know we are all going to want a birth announcement! I wonder how Gucci and MiuMiu will like their new TWO legged sister? Hahahaha! Considering she will be born in the year of the horse and will be strong , energetic, and have a out going personality she ought to fit right in!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

Thank you. Baby girl due on June 9th. I'm hoping they get along. I'm especially concerned about Gucci. He's a huge mama's boy and an extremely jealous one too. He doesn't even allow hubby to touch or kiss me. He'll stand on his hind legs and push hubby away then stand In between us. If hubby tries to kiss me then he'll push him away and turn around and kiss me like crazy so hubby can't. 

Gucci knows what baby means cuz my nephew was over and we called him baby everyday. Now if you ask Gucci where's mommy's baby is, Gucci would nudge my tummy then start kissing me. If hubby tries to touch my tummy Gucci nudges him away and lays on my tummy/lap to prevent hubby from touching me. I'm so concern that Gucci would be jealous over the baby. 

Oh and I'm doing a POODLE NURSERY for the baby! I'm super excited.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

They look great in their new duds. :act-up:


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I hope you post pictures of the poodle nursery, it sounds adorable.


----------



## jlf45764 (Oct 6, 2013)

Beautiful pictures of your babies! A poodle nursery sounds adorable! :smile:


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

CT Girl said:


> I hope you post pictures of the poodle nursery, it sounds adorable.


I surely will. I'm super excited about it!


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

Our new haircut












Snowing again. We enjoy it but mommy doesn't seem to like it anymore






Yummy yum yum



Nappy time


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)




----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

_*LOVE*_ the new trims!!:dog::dog: And as always I am gaga over your _fabulous_, creative photos and graphics. :adore:Gucci and Mui are _magnificently_ styled, and your photos displays are SUPERB!! I can hardly wait for your human baby to arrive so we can enjoy seeing the baby albums you'll create. :baby:You really outdid yourself this time. Those 'dos are terrific!!:clap2::clap2:


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

Amazing,very clever. Your babies are adorable! Good luck for JUne!


----------



## jlf45764 (Oct 6, 2013)

Awww just look at those precious babies! Their pictures are beautiful and I love their new haircuts!


----------



## PoodleMom (Nov 19, 2009)

Your dogs are absolutely gorgeous!.....do you do your own grooming?


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

PoodleMom said:


> Your dogs are absolutely gorgeous!.....do you do your own grooming?


Oh no. I'm not that talented. I only think of weird or different grooms and explain it to their groomer. She's really good. At first she would draw out a picture of what she thought I meant. Now I trust her completely. Sometimes I'll just drop them off and tell her to surprise me. 

Gucci's first groom with her was quite funny. I walked in to pick him up. There was a cute little red toy poodle on the grooming table. I thought to myself gosh he's a cutie. Then turned to the groomer and asked her very excitedly where's my Gucci. She looked at me then turned around to look at the very cute red toy poodle on the table then looked back at me. She said you don't recognize him? Is that good or bad? LOL. I just love their groomer!


----------



## PoodleMom (Nov 19, 2009)

Too funny!........Good groomers that will groom anyway you want are hard to find!!!.........You are very lucky.


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

PoodleMom said:


> Too funny!........Good groomers that will groom anyway you want are hard to find!!!.........You are very lucky.


I know I know. And she has a mini poodle that she shows. She said she's been waiting for a customer like me who would like her try different things. I hit the jackpot finding her


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I ALWAYS love how Gucci & MiuMiu look! Your photos always make me happy too! I bet your poodles and the baby sister are gonna have matching outfits huh? LOL! I love that idea!!!!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Lovely photos!!!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Constance (Jun 4, 2013)

Love the photos! However did you find Chinese outfits for the dogs? They are splendid!


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

Constance said:


> Love the photos! However did you find Chinese outfits for the dogs? They are splendid!


I had to order those from China and get it shipped here. I ordered a few doggie clothes there. Not sure if it's worth it tho cuz shipping was almost $100 for a small box. But I couldn't find anything like that here so shopping from China it was.


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

*Happy St Patty's*


----------



## Wild Kitten (Mar 13, 2014)

Beautiful pictures!! :love2: 

I only just looked through the whole topic and came across this: 


My babies said:


> Gucci knows what baby means cuz my nephew was over and we called him baby everyday. Now if you ask Gucci where's mommy's baby is, Gucci would nudge my tummy then start kissing me. If hubby tries to touch my tummy Gucci nudges him away and lays on my tummy/lap to prevent hubby from touching me.


It's amazing how did you even manage to create the baby with Gucci guarding you so closely... did you shut him out of the room?


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

My goodness, those dogs are keeeeyuuuuuute!!!!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

These pictures are soooooo precious!!!!! 
I just ADORE their new haircut!!! I think this one is my favorite!  
and you did great artistic work on your collages  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## laura1960 (Feb 23, 2014)

Awwww, so adorable! And I, too, was wondering how you got doggie clothes from China! But it was worth it!


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

Wild Kitten said:


> Beautiful pictures!! :love2:
> 
> I only just looked through the whole topic and came across this:
> 
> ...


OMG that's so funny. But it was the same question that my mom asked me. Lol
If we get a few inches of each other Gucci makes sure he becomes the center of attention by jumping right in the middle of us and kissing both of us. Then he lays down right in the middle to separate us. We can't even watch tv hugging each other without Gucci being right there on both of our laps. He's a good watch dog is all I have to say. Lol


----------



## PoodleMom (Nov 19, 2009)

GREAT PICTURES! ......always look forward to your pictures......what do you use to enhance/crop your pictures.


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

PoodleMom said:


> GREAT PICTURES! ......always look forward to your pictures......what do you use to enhance/crop your pictures.


I use a combination of different apps. Too much time. Lol


----------



## PoodleMom (Nov 19, 2009)

My babies said:


> I use a combination of different apps. Too much time. Lol


But they sure are worth it!.......you do a fantastic job.


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

Sleepy head


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

My lazy bum. Every night when I tell Gucci lets go upstairs to bed he does this. He looks at me like nope you carry me up and that's exactly what I have to do. Then when we get upstairs he has no problem running off my bed to go give my mom (grandma to him) a goodnight kiss. That's his daily routine. First thing in the morning is to go to grandma's room to give her a kiss and snuggle for a few mins and same for bedtime.


----------



## jlf45764 (Oct 6, 2013)

Gucci & MiuMiu are gorgeous, I always love your pics of them! I'm not very good at taking pictures, even though I try. :dontknow:
I bought a new camera a few weeks ago but haven't used it yet. I just keep using my old very unfaithful one. Lol!


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

jlf45764 said:


> Gucci & MiuMiu are gorgeous, I always love your pics of them! I'm not very good at taking pictures, even though I try. :dontknow:
> I bought a new camera a few weeks ago but haven't used it yet. I just keep using my old very unfaithful one. Lol!


I brought a new camera just to take pics of them. But I still don't think it's good. There's a pet function on it but most of the time it's still a bit blurry. They are just too fast.


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

Gucci loves my new pregnancy pillow. He tucks himself in the u-shaped part and covers himself with the blanket everyday. If I'm in there too then he kicks me to tell me to move over. I'll push him over a bit and he'll kick me a bit and it goes back and forth till we compromise


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

Poodles are great at doing yoga


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

*It'z my Birfday!*

Happy Birfday to me! I'm 2!



Mommy says that I'm smiling in every pic! I'm so happy that it's finally nice and warm outside. 





Gucci slammed me into the wall. He tried to tease me with a toy. So the chase was on. Then he ran me into the wall. I was still dizzy and he ran away with the toy. 



Now I'm just waiting for mommy to make me my lamb chop Birfday dinner. Am I smelling lamb???? Got to go!


----------



## HerdingStdPoodle (Oct 17, 2012)

*Happy Birthday MiuMiu!*

Happy Birthday beautiful MiuMiu! arty2: :cheers2: HerdingStdPoodle


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Sooooo .... much..... FUN!!!!!!!!!! 

I love your pictures! 

The one of Gucci bumping into Miumiu and stealing the toy, leaving her dizzy and disoriented is hilarious!!! And super cute!!!!! 

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!! 


Ps. I'm not too good at making the photo-collage-thing but I tried my best  










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

:birthday:* beautiful MiuMiu! resent: You make a super cute two year old!*:beauty:


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

Look at silly Gucci's hair when he runs:scared:


Grrgrrgrr Gucci always does this to me. I'm playing by myself then he comes charging over and steals my toy!


----------



## jlf45764 (Oct 6, 2013)

Happy belated 2nd Birthday pretty MiuMiu! I hope you got lots of good treats and toys! 
:cheers2: :birthday: :cheers2:


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

Fun summer looks! This is the picture that I showed the groomer and the result 












And here's Gucci. These were the instructions that my hubby gave the groomer. Shaved face, shaved ears, shaved body, and lets leave a mohawk. How about a half way mohawk. So this is how Gucci turned out. LOL



Silly poodles enjoying the warm, smelly grass


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

What a great groomer you have! How fun! Miumiu & Gucci look absolutely adorable!!!!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Great fun to see MM's and G's hair and play styles. :happy: I can't get over how much Miu Miu resembles the poodle in the illustration!:beauty: Gucci looks like a cool little poodle dinosaur of sorts.:dog: Totally special! Does your groomer enter competitions? She should!:first: She's lucky to have an adventurous client like you, and you're lucky to have her talents to enjoy. I can hardly wait to see how you style your human baby! What a fabulous yard for your toys, it's like a park where they can run and play all day.:vroam:


----------



## jlf45764 (Oct 6, 2013)

Love the pics and the hairstyles!! :thumb:


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

I love all your photos and collages !!! 
Gucci and Miu Miu are wondeful!!


And this is my favorite haircut for Miu Miu so far  I love it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

Lou said:


> And this is my favorite haircut for Miu Miu so far  I love it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I'm kind of out of ideas for their next groom in July so I'm thinking I'm just going to keep them in the same cut. It's very short and cool for the summer. I let them air dry for the first time yesterday and they still look great. They swim a few times a week. They get a bath afterwards but the drying time takes way too long and they hate the HV dryer so I have to use my human dryer which takes so long. So now that I know air drying works great I'm definitely keeping them short for the summer. Well....air drying plus them trying to dry themselves off of my bed. Lol


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

They always look precious in their unusual color and cuts...poodle art!


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

Gucci always wants to give Miu Miu kisses but she doesn't always want them


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

Pink Miu Miu


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Just.... WONDERFUL!!!!  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

Our 1st hiking this summer with mommy since she had our human sibling. It wasn't a fun hike. Mommy chose a bad trail. The trail was paved. There wasn't any hills to climb, no logs to jump over, no rocks to jump down from, no flowers to smell, and no stream to cross. This trail was more for joggers and bikers. Miu Miu lost interest after walking 1.5 hours and starting jumping up and down for mommy to pick her up. So of course mommy did and a jogger laughed at her. He said she ran out of fuel. How embarrassing was that. I sure hope mommy takes us to a real trail sometime soon. 

Sigh Gucci


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I just love your amazing pictures of your adorable Poodles. LOVE


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

OMG! Look at those adorable outfits on them!!!! Have you coordinated any of their outfits with the baby yet? LOL!!!!


----------



## jlf45764 (Oct 6, 2013)

I love their outfits and Gucci and Miu Miu look adorable! :love2:


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

The babies got a new hairdo. Miu Miu's peach this time with 2 hearts on each side of her butt and Gucci lost his Mohawk that he's had for over a year


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Oh but how I have lost my heart to your darling babies!!  
(Nothing beats your photo threads for generating smiles!)


----------



## PoodleMom (Nov 19, 2009)

Oh My..... How cute they look...I look forward to your pictures of your babies.....your have the best graphics for your pictures. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

Mommy took us Hiking! It was so much fun. We got to go with 3 little boys who all took turns leading us. Mommy was looking at the weather all week. It says it's suppose to thunderstorm today. Mommy woke up and it looked clear so we got to go. It did drizzle a bit when we got there but we were in the woods and the tall trees kept us dry. I sure hope mommy can squeeze another hike in before it gets cold.


----------



## PoodleMom (Nov 19, 2009)

*Great Pictures As Always......I Enjoy Looking At Your Pictures!*


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

You take incredible pictures. Beautiful dogs!


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

Great shots. Hiking with poodles and kids sounds perfect. 

pr


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

What beautiful pictures. The colors are superb!! What cute poodles.


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

New hairdos. I'm pretty sure Gucci's cut was to resemble a lion. Look at his tail. Lol.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Yay! New season, new styles!!:clap2: (Thought I heard a lion roar!)


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

They are sooo cute! I love the tinge of pink still left in MiuMiu's hair!


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

*We went hiking!*

We went hiking today! But mommy said this is the very last time she's ever going to take us hiking. We had so much fun running, jumping, climbing, and smelling everything but when we got home mom saw 4 TICKS on her sweatshirt. She immediately checked us and found a few on our clothes and on our hair. We had the longest bath ever. Mommy checked us up and down and down and up. Poor Miu Miu got BIT. One nasty humongous tick bit her on the back of her ear. Mommy was already freaking out when she saw ticks on her shirt and to find that one had biten Miu Miu was just it. She said we are done with hiking forever. Forever sounds so long. Please convince my mommy that this will never happen again. It never did happen before. We would love to go hiking but mommy seems pretty serious about never taking us again. See how happy we were on our hike


----------



## Ciscley (Jul 16, 2013)

Ugh, poor Miu Miu! Ticks are so EVIL. 

We have an older sister who's a cat so we can't wear the really strong anti-tick topicals and none of the "natural" repellents that mom has made from online research seem to work well. So we don't get to play in the woods near our house and Daddy keeps all the fallen leaves raked in our yard, but we still get at least one tick a year on somebody. Mom even got two this year while trimming one of the trees.

The types of ticks we have can make dog's really sick and people as well, so that's why our Mom's so squeamish about them. Depending on the type of tick, just changing what time of year you hike can help as they aren't active year round usually. But, ugh, they really like to get on your face when you're just innocently sniffing around and having one removed from your eyelid is no fun!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

We live in the woods so we're forced to live with the "ICK!" of ticks.:ahhhhh: I brush and comb Chagall _every single day_, multiple times most days. I feel it's the best way to (hopefully) keep ticks from sinking their ugly little teeth and heads into his beautiful little self and make him sick. (Just the sight of them makes _me_ sick! _Ugh!_) Chagall gets a SNAP 4Dx test every six months to check for the presence of heartworm and tick-borne diseases (Lyme, Anaplasmosis, and Ehrlichia), just in case. I like the outdoors too much to surrender to the #@&* ticks, he does too.:dog: 

I just :love2: your photos!


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Chagall's mom said:


> We live in the woods so we're forced to live with the "ICK!" of ticks.:ahhhhh: I brush and comb Chagall _every single day_, multiple times most days. I feel it's the best way to (hopefully) keep ticks from sinking their ugly little teeth and heads into his beautiful little self and make him sick. (Just the sight of them makes _me_ sick! _Ugh!_) Chagall gets a SNAP 4Dx test every six months to check for the presence of heartworm and tick-borne diseases (Lyme, Anaplasmosis, and Ehrlichia), just in case. I like the outdoors too much to surrender to the #@&* ticks, he does too.:dog:
> 
> I just :love2: your photos!


All that brushing also explains why he looks so lovely all the time!


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

I've never seen one while it's head is still dug into her skin. I found one on her last year. Both times it was when I was bathing her and used the CC thick n thicker on her. I leave it on for 2 minutes and I think it suffocates the tick so it comes out. But I still have to use a tweezer to get the whole thing out. I bath her like crazy yesterday and there was no way I would have missed that one behind her ear. It came out after leaving the CC thick n thicker in for 2 minutes. It was huge and gave me the creeps. What does it look like when it's still in her skin? A huge bump? A black bump? Red and swollen? 

They are both going to get bloodwork for heart worms and ticks. Vet told me I have to wait 1 month after she's bit for it to show up on the test. So they r both going next month since Miu Miu got bite. Poor girl. Both times it was her.


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

Ciscley said:


> Ugh, poor Miu Miu! Ticks are so EVIL.
> 
> Depending on the type of tick, just changing what time of year you hike can help as they aren't active year round usually.


Really? I would have to look into that. But for now I think I'm too scared to go back. 

This never happened before. One thing that I didn't do this time was spray their clothes with OFF. I usually do but ran out of time so I didn't. I wonder if the OFF would have made the difference this time? I didn't spray myself either and I usually do. I always go and feed the Mosquitos even with the OFF so I didn't think it was working.


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

Chagall's mom said:


> We live in the woods so we're forced to live with the "ICK!" of ticks.:ahhhhh: I brush and comb Chagall _every single day_, multiple times most days. I feel it's the best way to (hopefully) keep ticks from sinking their ugly little teeth and heads into his beautiful little self and make him sick. (Just the sight of them makes _me_ sick! _Ugh!_) Chagall gets a SNAP 4Dx test every six months to check for the presence of heartworm and tick-borne diseases (Lyme, Anaplasmosis, and Ehrlichia), just in case. I like the outdoors too much to surrender to the #@&* ticks, he does too.


Chagall you r so lucky that your mom still keeps u looking beautiful with all that lovely hair. I think my mommy would keep me bare to the skin if we lived in the woods.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Gorgeous fall hiking shots of adorable Poodles, kids and Mom. Looks idyllic. Always look forward to seeing your stylish fur babies. Sorry about the nasty tics.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

My babies said:


> Chagall you r so lucky that your mom still keeps u looking beautiful with all that lovely hair. I think my mommy would keep me bare to the skin if we lived in the woods.


Don't tell her I told you this, but she says _curse _words about the burrs and stickers and the snakes! (Just the cooperheads though, she's_ really _scared of them!) ~ Chagall :dog:


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

My New Year's Eve Birthday Boy!


Gucci was so happy. He wouldn't stay still for the pictures


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

:musical-note:Happy Birthday to you
Happy Birthday to you
Happy Birthday dear Gucci
Happy Birthday to YOU!:musical-note:


resent::cake:resent: 

:love2: 
MOLLY


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

You are so lucky to have a good groomer, I am interviewing a new one Friday. My groomer passed away about 6 months ago, and I have went to 3 just awful. From chopped hair cuts to vet bills.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Happy Birthday, sweet Gucci! Love your mustache.


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

glorybeecosta said:


> You are so lucky to have a good groomer, I am interviewing a new one Friday. My groomer passed away about 6 months ago, and I have went to 3 just awful. From chopped hair cuts to vet bills.


Wow. That's awful. I agree I'm super duper lucky. She's so good with them. Sometimes I just tell her to surprise me. This time Miu Miu came home with a topnot dyed looking like cotton candy.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Happy Birthday (one date late!), Gucci! Did you stay up 'til midnight last night to get every minute of your birthday fun?:cake:resent: Happy New Year too to you and MiuMiu and your humans!


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

How did I miss that you now have a cream/white little guy ! Love your photos and a baby due !!!! Congrats, we have a baby girl due june 28th, our first grand daughter ! I am so excited, we have a boy already and I wanted a little girl so bad. My daughter lives right here next to me so I get to be with my grand babies everyday. 

This is not a happy thought, but I want you to know if you think one or both of your dogs will be jealous, don't trust them around the baby ! I know with the little ones, people are more relaxed, but years ago when I had little ones, a Pom killed a newborn here. The mother left in on the sofa and went to heat a bottle and the dog killed it before she could get back. At that time I had a Maltese and never thought a thing about leaving it with my baby on the sofa or on the floor. I stopped that habit then and there. My girl friend let her shih tux bit her crawling babies eye before she knew better to leave her baby on the floor with the dog she adored... so do be careful.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Happy birthday Gucci! As usual, love your pictures.


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

Carley's Mom said:


> How did I miss that you now have a cream/white little guy ! Love your photos and a baby due !!!! Congrats, we have a baby girl due june 28th, our first grand daughter ! I am so excited, we have a boy already and I wanted a little girl so bad. My daughter lives right here next to me so I get to be with my grand babies everyday.
> 
> This is not a happy thought, but I want you to know if you think one or both of your dogs will be jealous, don't trust them around the baby ! I know with the little ones, people are more relaxed, but years ago when I had little ones, a Pom killed a newborn here. The mother left in on the sofa and went to heat a bottle and the dog killed it before she could get back. At that time I had a Maltese and never thought a thing about leaving it with my baby on the sofa or on the floor. I stopped that habit then and there. My girl friend let her shih tux bit her crawling babies eye before she knew better to leave her baby on the floor with the dog she adored... so do be careful.


The little white one is my Miu Miu girl. I had her for almost 3 years too. I was told by hubby after I got gucci that I was not allowed to have another dog or even try asking for another one. After 3 months of having gucci hubby goes "I think gucci needs a playmate"! gucci really got into his heart. Miu Miu is the perfect poodle. She never does anything wrong. She's also not as goofy and as bad as Gucci. She's the cute little angel

I can't believe a Pom is capable of killing an infant. That's so sad. Gucci and Miu miu doesn't seem jealous. Miu Miu could care less. But Gucci is my jealous boy. He'll nudge Miu miu off my lap or off my bed. But with the baby he never does that. Everyone says he probably sees her as an extension to me. When I was still pregnant he would paw my tummy and use his nose to rub my tummy whenever I asked him where's mommy's baby. If I ask him that now he looks at me like I'm retarded. Like you stupid she's right here in your arms. Lol


----------



## PoodleMom (Nov 19, 2009)

*"Happy Birthday Gucci".....I hope you had a great day and received a lot of toys and treats!*


----------



## EllieHenryNana (Sep 30, 2014)

*Happy birthday Gucci!*

Gucci - your photo shoot is fabulous!
Hope your birthday was as fun for you as the photos look!


----------



## jlf45764 (Oct 6, 2013)

Happy belated Birthday Gucci! We hope you got lots of good treats and toys! Love your pics, they are gorgeous!


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

GOSH. Can't believe I haven't posted pics since Dec 2014. Having 2 doggie babies and a real baby is taking up all my time. Finishing up this thread with last year's Xmas pics. I know last year. Hopefully I can start a 2015 thread of pics before it's over.












Gucci anxiously waiting for Xmas












My 3 babies


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

Gucci opening up his gifts


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

a few more


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

welcome back. all of your babies are so cute. your little girl is growing quickly. time flies.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I was wondering when you'd find the the visit! Welcome back! Hope to see lots of recent pics of your beautiful little family soon! Is the baby walking yet? How are the dogs reacting to her? Do they all 'share' toys? Hahaha!!!!


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

MollyMuiMa said:


> I was wondering when you'd find the the visit! Welcome back! Hope to see lots of recent pics of your beautiful little family soon! Is the baby walking yet? How are the dogs reacting to her? Do they all 'share' toys? Hahaha!!!!


She's running now! Time flies. Miu Miu loves her. She's always giving her kisses and gives her a nightly spa service. Before bed Katelyn would hold out her left hand for Miu Miu to lick. After 5 mins she'll give her the right hand. After another 5 mins she sticks out her left foot. Then her right foot. They are so cute. Gucci on the other hand doesn't seem to care too much for her. But she seems to like Gucci more. Any toys or food are always given to Gucci first. She loves playing fetch and tug of war with Gucci. 

Once Gucci did something bad and daddy was telling him in a stern voice that he was bad and no no. Katelyn walks behind daddy and smacks him on the back and walks over to hug and pet Gucci like she was trying to comfort him and tell him everything's ok. I was like awwwww she's so kind. Hubby goes she just smacked me. I felt bad but I laughed so hard. 

I'm waiting for her to ask me for a poodle of her own one day. That's when we r going to get our 3rd poodle. Lol


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Oh my! It's hard to beat your Poodles for cute, but Katelyn wins! Love her Miu Miu kisses spa and her "bad daddy" support of Gucci. Katelyn's nursery recently inspired me to buy a big black stuffed Poodle as part of my gift for a baby shower and dress it in her room colors - bows, collar and tutu. I never would have thought of it, if I hadn't seen your wonderful Poodle motif nursery. Glad you checked in


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

Mfmst said:


> Katelyn's nursery recently inspired me to buy a big black stuffed Poodle as part of my gift for a baby shower and dress it in her room colors - bows, collar and tutu.


Wow. That sounds like such a great idea for a gift. Love how u dressed it up


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*MADE MY DAY TO SEE YOUR PHOTOS!!:elephant: There's nobody like you, poodle momma! I am as ever totally charmed and smitten and appreciative of the glimpse into your beautiful life!! Doesn't get any more precious than Katelyn, Gucci & Miu! :love2::love2: So happy to see you all!!*


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

your babies are so cute and you got some great shots of them.

pr


----------

